# ASUS ROG Camp Qualifier 2016



## _P5ych0_ (5. Oktober 2016)

*Hi Community 


Und wieder einmal findet das ASUS RoG Camp statt. Diesmal in Berlin, vom 2. bis  3. Dezember soweit mir bekannt ist.

Zunächst können sich Teilnehmer aus Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich dafür online qualifizieren. Die besten 8 werden dann von ASUS zum RoG Camp eingeladen. 
Dabei dürfen nur Personen teilnehmen, die noch nie mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktet haben. 
Bei der online Qualifikation darf nur mit Luft- und Wasserkühlung übertaktet werden.

Am ersten Tag des RoG Camps werde ich den Teilnehmern den Umgang mit Stickstoff und die damit verbundenen System-Vorbereitungen erklären. Anschließend werden die Teilnehmer selbst übertakten. Die Systeme dafür werden von uns komplett zur Verfügung gestellt.

Am zweiten Tag wird es einen Wettbewerb geben. Die Teilnehmer dürfen dann ihr gelerntes Wissen  einsetzen und gegeneinander antreten. 
Der Gewinner wird sehr warscheinlich auch wieder Preise erhalten, dazu gibt es aber noch keine Informationen.

Auch bezüglich Verpflegung und Übernachtung gibt es noch keine genauen Info´s aber das wird sicherlich bald noch bekannt werden *



*Zur Qualifikation:*

Grundsätzlich kann jeder aus Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich teilnehmen. Ihr müsst allerdings mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Ausgeschlossen sind alle, die schon mit LN2 übertaktet haben, sowie Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren/Partner.



*Benchmarks:*

XTU (intel extreme tuning utility)---> Search downloads
ASUS Realbench HWBOT Version ---> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
Cinebench R15---> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
CPU Frequenzy---> CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID
Geekbench 3 Single  Core---> =http://geekbench.com/geekbench3/



*Wie kann ich teilnehmen ?*

Die Qualifikation läuft über die HWBot-Partnerseite  http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/asus_rogcamp16_qual
Hier der Direktlink zur Qualifikation:  http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/asus_rogcamp16_qual
Zur Teilnahme müsst ihr euch auf www.hwbot.org registrieren. 
Mit dem HWBot Account könnt ihr euch dann auf oc-esports.io einloggen und bei der Qualifikation teilnehmen.



Es gibt keinerlei Hardware-Limitierungen. Um es fair zu gestalten werden die Ergebnisse aller Mehrkern-Benchmarks wie Intel XTU oder Realbench durch die Anzahl an Kernen dividiert. Dadurch erhalten wir Scores pro Kern und man kann beispielsweise mit einem 6900K so viel erreichen wie mit einem 6700K.
Außerdem ist die Hardware ja auch nicht ganz billig ;D



*Wie werden die Teilnehmer für das RoG Camp 2016 ermittelt?*

Die online Qualifikation besteht aus 5 verschiedenen Benchmarks bzw. Stages. Davon müssen allerdings nur 3 zur Teilnahme absolviert werden. Bei Teilnehmern, die bei mehr als 3 Stages mitmachen zählen nur die 3 besten Stages für das Endergebnis. Wie bei der Ãœbersicht zu sehen, werden die einzelnen Stages mit Punkten honoriert. Die besten 8 der Gesamtübersicht werden zum Schluss zum RoG Camp eingeladen.
Die Qualifikation läuft bereits und endet am 31. Oktober2016.




*Zum Abschluss noch die General Competition Rules direkt von OC-Esports.io:*


GENERAL COMPETITION RULES

Participants may choose 3 out of 5 stages to participate in the qualifier. (only the 3 best scores count if someone participates in all stages). Multi-Threaded Benchmarks will be split by amount of threads/cores (XTU and HWBot Prime). Point distribution for each stage: 25-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1. General verification rules of HWBOT apply.

    -Cooling Type: Only air- and watercooling
    -No clock limit
    -Only one account per user is allowed
    -Employees of sponsors can't participate
    -No hardware sharing is allowed (cf HWBOT 3.2.E)
    -It is not allowed to remove submissions once it has been submitted (cf HWBOT).
    -After the end of the competition no more submissions or rectifications will be allowed. Plan your submission ahead!
    -All submissions screenshot must include the official wallpaper of the round.
    -All submissions must include a picture of their rig (MB, memory, CPU cooler during use).
    -No limitation in the number of submissions per benchmark.
    -Participants must submit to at least 3 stages to participate to the lucky draw.
    -We expect fair play from everyone for those competitions.
    -Examples of behaviors that are not acceptable:
    -Changing League before / during the competition for strategic purposes
    -Influence others submissions to profit your ranking
    -Deliberately forget / make a mistake in the submissions process and ask later for change
    -Must use commercially / retail available components. Engineering samples are not allowed.
    -We reserve the right to ban specific products


----------



## FabianHD (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich nehme an, dass die OS beschränkung immer noch gilt, oder?

https://hwbotnews.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/windows8-81-10.png

Vielleicht reicht es ja dieses mal


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2016)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass die OS beschränkung immer noch gilt, oder?
> 
> https://hwbotnews.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/windows8-81-10.png
> 
> Vielleicht reicht es ja dieses mal



Das ist richtig 

Mit Skylake kannst du Win8/10 verwenden. Mit anderen Plattformen nur XTU, 3DMark (mit Validierung) und GPUPI Win8/10


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. Oktober 2016)

Mitmachen lohnt sich doch auf jeden Fall denn immerhin kommen die ersten 8 ins Camp. 

@Roman
Wie ist es dieses Jahr mit Unterbringung und Verpflegung? 

Cheers...


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann aus bester Erfahrung nur jedem mit Spaß am übertakten empfehlen bei dem Contest mitzumachen.
Nicht nur wegen des übertaktens selber, sondern weil man die Chance hat 2Tage mit Verrückten (und damit meine ich Roman natürlich auch )  des gleichen Hobbys verbringen zu können. Für mich war das ein grandioses Wochenende

Frage1: Kommen auch PCGH Redakteure? Ich zähle mal Ex-Redakteur Tom mit dazu
Frage2: Besteht die Möglichkeit das Event zu besuchen? Ich darf ja leider nicht erneut teilnehmen aber Chrissy (Gewinner vom 2014er ROG Camp) und ich waren uns damals schon einig das nächste Camp (bei bestehender Möglichkeit) zu besuchen.


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2016)

_P5ych0_ schrieb:


> Mitmachen lohnt sich doch auf jeden Fall denn immerhin kommen die ersten 8 ins Camp.
> 
> @Roman
> Wie ist es dieses Jahr mit Unterbringung und Verpflegung?
> ...




Hotel von Freitag auf Samstag wird bezahlt  Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt.





drebbin schrieb:


> Ich kann aus bester Erfahrung nur jedem mit Spaß am übertakten empfehlen bei dem Contest mitzumachen.
> Nicht nur wegen des übertaktens selber, sondern weil man die Chance hat 2Tage mit Verrückten (und damit meine ich Roman natürlich auch ) des gleichen Hobbys verbringen zu können. Für mich war das ein grandioses Wochenende
> 
> Frage1: Kommen auch PCGH Redakteure? Ich zähle mal Ex-Redakteur Tom mit dazu
> Frage2: Besteht die Möglichkeit das Event zu besuchen? Ich darf ja leider nicht erneut teilnehmen aber Chrissy (Gewinner vom 2014er ROG Camp) und ich waren uns damals schon einig das nächste Camp (bei bestehender Möglichkeit) zu besuchen.



Frage1: Weiß ich noch nicht 
Frage2: Evtl. kann ich da was machen  Checke ich mal


----------



## _P5ych0_ (9. Oktober 2016)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hotel von Freitag auf Samstag wird bezahlt  Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt.
> 
> 
> okay super.....hoffe das ich es schaffe dieses Jahr dabei zu sein.
> ...allerdings müsste ich mir dann den Freitag noch frei nehmen falls ich mich qualifizieren  sollte




okay super.....hoffe das ich es schaffe dieses Jahr dabei zu sein.
...allerdings müsste ich mir dann den Freitag noch frei nehmen falls ich mich qualifizieren  sollte


----------



## Flexsist (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde ja sehr sehr gerne mitmachen, nur leider fehlt mir die passende Hardware / Software um mich überhaupt qualifizieren zu können.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sehr sehr gerne mitmachen, nur leider fehlt mir die passende Hardware / Software um mich überhaupt qualifizieren zu können.



Wieso denn? Gibt keine Hardware Beschränkungen


----------



## Flexsist (10. Oktober 2016)

Echt nicht? 
Aber ich warte mal noch bis zum 15. Vielleicht gewinn ich ja die Höllenmaschine UVR. 
Dann habe ich beste Voraussetzungen irgendwie nennenswert aufzufallen glaube ich.  
Ansonsten wird das nix glaube ich.
Nee Spaß, 1. Ich gewinne nie was. 2. Wenn ich das Glück haben sollte, werde ich dann alles wieder Stock setzen und alles selber einstellen. Und weiter takten. 


BTW, ich bin ein Fan von dir und deinen Videos. Klasse Arbeit.  Finde es cool wie sachlich aber verständlich du die Sachen immer erklärst.
Ich glaube ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nochmal auf dich zukommen wegen meiner GTX. ^^

MfG


----------



## Unknown_Enemy (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne mich OC noch nicht so gut aus würde aber gerne mitmachen.  Aber wegen der Tabelle: https://hwbotnews.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/windows8-81-10.png bin ich verwirrt. Ich hätte als Hardware zum benchen (durch freundeskreis) zur verfügung nen Sandy-, Ivy-bridge , haswell und haswell e. Eventuel auch ein Ivy E. SO mit welchen Prozessoren bzw. deren entsprechenden Plattformen darf ich jetzt win 8/10 nutzen und mit welchen nicht?
Hauptsächlich wäre es für mich  relevant bei haswell und ivy weil ich die selbst besitze und mit denen zu 100% benchen kann (falls ich die zeit habe).

hätte gegebenenfalls noch win7 oder xp aber da müsste ich die codes aus den tiefsten tiefen meiner ordner raussuchen und das möchte ich mir ersparen wenn ich es nicht muss.


----------



## minicoopers (11. Oktober 2016)

Win 8 / 10 kannst du leider nur richitg für Skylake nutzen. Außer für den XTU, CPU-Z und GPUPi. Alle anderen Benchmarks musst du (be älteren Plattformen) mit Windows 7 benchen. 
Ergebnisse mit dem falschen Windows werden meist gelöscht....dann lieber sicher sein und Win7 nutzen


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2016)

Unknown_Enemy schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich OC noch nicht so gut aus würde aber gerne mitmachen.  Aber wegen der Tabelle: https://hwbotnews.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/windows8-81-10.png bin ich verwirrt. Ich hätte als Hardware zum benchen (durch freundeskreis) zur verfügung nen Sandy-, Ivy-bridge , haswell und haswell e. Eventuel auch ein Ivy E. SO mit welchen Prozessoren bzw. deren entsprechenden Plattformen darf ich jetzt win 8/10 nutzen und mit welchen nicht?
> Hauptsächlich wäre es für mich  relevant bei haswell und ivy weil ich die selbst besitze und mit denen zu 100% benchen kann (falls ich die zeit habe).
> 
> hätte gegebenenfalls noch win7 oder xp aber da müsste ich die codes aus den tiefsten tiefen meiner ordner raussuchen und das möchte ich mir ersparen wenn ich es nicht muss.



Du kannst Win7 auch ohne Code installieren. Wenns nur für Benchmarks ist musst du ja nicht direkt aktivieren. Bis die Meldung kommt kannst du es ja wieder entfernen


----------



## Marwyc (13. Oktober 2016)

Checke gerade nicht wie ich das Ergebnis bei RealBench exportiere... Bei XTU funktionierts ebenfalls nicht. Finde dazu leider auch nahezu keine Information. Ich kann das Ergebnis zwar mit HWBot uploaden, allerdings kommt die Meldung: "An error occurred while trying to upload the profile.". Hab vorher 2 Stunden gebencht mit guten Ergebnissen und hab jetzt nur noch Screenshots davon :'D.

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, Freq. und CineBench ist von mir jetzt drin. Hoffe nur, dass die jungs mit Wasserkühlung mich nicht verheizen


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2016)

Du mußt bei beiden benches das File speichern nicht den Screenshot 

bei XTU einfach auf "save " klicken und dann ist das file bei XTU unter Profile zu finden 
Das von da auf einen stick importieren oder direkt abladen sofern dein Benchsys am netz hängt 

Bei Realbench nach durchlauf CPU-Z/ memory und CPU-z / cpu öffnen +Gpu-z 

Dann auf speichern bei realbench drücken 
Und das File dann abladen


----------



## Marwyc (13. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Du mußt bei beiden benches das File speichern nicht den Screenshot
> 
> bei XTU einfach auf "save " klicken und dann ist das file bei XTU unter Profile zu finden
> Das von da auf einen stick importieren oder direkt abladen sofern dein Benchsys am netz hängt
> ...



Jau das ist bei XTU halt das Problem. Der Exportbutton ist ausgegraut.. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Rayken (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit XTU in letzter Zeit zeigt der mir eine CPU Frequenz von -4,00 GHz an, CPU-Z zeigt aber den richtigen Wert an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann einstellen was ich will, ich bekomme keine höheren Benchmark Werte mehr raus.
Habe XTU auch schon deinstalliert, Rechner neugestartet und XTU noch mal neu installiert.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2016)

Welche Versionen nutzt ihr vom XTU?


----------



## Rayken (15. Oktober 2016)

Die aktuellste die man dort runterladen konnte

XTU 6.1.2.13


----------



## _P5ych0_ (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, mit einer etwas älteren Version war es dann okay. 

Cheers...


----------



## Rayken (16. Oktober 2016)

O.K. dann werde ich mal eine ältere Version testen. die neue Version scheint wirklich etwas verbuggt zu sein. Selbst bei einer Installation auf meiner 2te Festplatte auf der ein Notfall OS läuft der selbe Fehler


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Oktober 2016)

Noch wer das Problem das er kein Ergebnis uploaden kann?
Wollte CPU Frequency den 5,2ghz submit hochladen. Auf hwbot gehts aber bei dem event selbst bringt es mir nen 500er error vom browser bei chrome. teste jetzt mal den explorer, ev funktioniert es ja da.

Edit: Beim explorer gehtt es auch nicht. Habe die Fehlermeldung bei beiden Browsern wie sie im Anhang zu sehen ist.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Oktober 2016)

Versuch mal das Ergebnis direkt bei Hwbot hochzuladen und das Ergebnis später dann zu verknüpfen


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Oktober 2016)

wie verlinke ich das?
ich mein ich kann die werte etc übernehmen, das weis ich, aber verlinken?

übers handy gehts auch nicht


----------



## minicoopers (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du das Ergbnis hochgeladen hast bekommt man normalerweise einige Competitions angezeigt....dort dann einfach die Asus Camp Competition auswählen...damit sollte es dann auch "verlinkt" sein


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Oktober 2016)

Leider nicht ganz. Ich bekomme zwar das event angezeigt, das hatte ich vorher schon gesehen, aber leider nicht den contest den ich benötige. Auchs ehe ich keine direkte verlinkungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Marwyc (16. Oktober 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz. Ich bekomme zwar das event angezeigt, das hatte ich vorher schon gesehen, aber leider nicht den contest den ich benötige. Auchs ehe ich keine direkte verlinkungsmöglichkeit.



Hast du den Screenshot im .bmp Format hochladen wollen? Falls ja, benutz JPEG. Die Meldung zeigt ja an -> File too big. Ansonsten mal anderen Browser probieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Oktober 2016)

merci das mit der größe des bildes war es. interesanter weise hatte ich das mit dem gleichen schon verkleinerten bild gestern auch 2 mal probiert und es ging nicht :O
naja jetzt hats geklappt


----------



## drebbin (16. Oktober 2016)

Noxxi gib mal Gas
Ich mach dir im Thema OC nichts vor also will ich dich gefälligst Anfang Dezember in Berlin sehen


----------



## _P5ych0_ (16. Oktober 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Noch wer das Problem das er kein Ergebnis uploaden kann?
> Wollte CPU Frequency den 5,2ghz submit hochladen. Auf hwbot gehts aber bei dem event selbst bringt es mir nen 500er error vom browser bei chrome. teste jetzt mal den explorer, ev funktioniert es ja da.
> 
> Edit: Beim explorer gehtt es auch nicht. Habe die Fehlermeldung bei beiden Browsern wie sie im Anhang zu sehen ist.


Sollte die Tage wohl wieder funktionieren, aber im Moment müssen die Bilder einfach kleiner gemacht werden.  

1280 X 1024 geht ohne Probleme. 

Cheers...


----------



## Rayken (17. Oktober 2016)

schade XTU ist bei mir immer noch verbuggt, so wird das nix mehr


----------



## minicoopers (17. Oktober 2016)

Welches OS nutzt du denn?


----------



## Marwyc (17. Oktober 2016)

Rayken schrieb:


> schade XTU ist bei mir immer noch verbuggt, so wird das nix mehr



Downloads 

Probier mal die Version unten rechts. Hat zumindestens meine Probleme behoben.


----------



## Rayken (17. Oktober 2016)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Welches OS nutzt du denn?



Windows 10 Pro


----------



## minicoopers (17. Oktober 2016)

Ok....damit sollte es auf jeden Fall keine Probleme geben...mit Win7 gabe es schon häufiger mal Probleme...


----------



## Rayken (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab auch mal den Asus XTU getestet auf Standardtakt hat der mir die richtigen Taktraten angezeigt, nach einem Overclocking mit Windows Bluescreen
habe ich nun wieder den selben Fehler. Zum Mäusemelken.

Mit 4,7GHz hab ich nur 1335 Punkte während andere mit 4,5Ghz mal eben fast 200 Punkte mehr haben.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (18. Oktober 2016)

also ich verwende Version 6.0.2.2 und habe damit keine Problem...weder mit X99 oder mit Z 170.

zu deinem Score...du musst effizienter werden indem du deinen Ram besser einstellst... 2400 c14 reichen da einfach nicht denn gerade XTU skaliert sehr gut auf RAM


----------



## minicoopers (18. Oktober 2016)

Ja richtig eingestelltrr Ram bringt locker 100 Punke wenn nicht mehr


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2016)

XTU Lösung 

Ihr saved das file bei XTU 
Dann unter profile das Ergebnis markieren 
Oben importieren wählen und auf den* desktop* abladen 

Dann im Bot das Ergebniss abladen ....sollte funzen 

So geht es bei mir 

Edit : Vorher auf keinen fall versuchen das Ergebniss von XTU direkt abzuladen
da kommt dann die Meldung das das File nicht funzt ....wenn ihr genau dieses Ergebnis dann versucht im Bot direkt abzuladen funzt es nicht mehr da es vorher schon einmal abgelehnt wurde ( der grund ist das er neuere grakas nicht erkennt)
Sieht man dann beim manuellen abladen da die Grakazeile mit unbekannt markiert ist


----------



## Lubke (19. Oktober 2016)

da ihr grad beim thema XTU seid: ich hab jetzt endlich mal den schritt auf skylake gewagt, wenn auch nur auf eine budgetlösung. sprich ich hab mir den i3 6320 bestellt. hab schon mal bei hwbot geschaut was man damit so anfangen kann weil wegen punkte und so und bin doch ziemlich verwundert. da wurde ja schon kräftig mit der cpu übertaktet, teils weit über 6 ghz 
das verwunderliche daran: nur bei XTU wurde nicht eine einzige cpu übertaktet  was hat es damit auf sich? bringt das bei XTU etwa keine punkte? kann doch nich sein, oder?


----------



## Bene11660 (19. Oktober 2016)

Meint ihr es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich 2 oder 4 Riegel Ram verwende? Natürlich beides im Dual Channel.
Bezogen auf die besonders starke Speicherskalierung.


----------



## Lubke (19. Oktober 2016)

angbelich sollen zwei riegel besser laufen als vier aber ich würds einfach ausprobieren wenn du eh beide optionen hast.


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2016)

Beim XTU ist die AVX Unterstützung das Problem....sobald die CPU beim BLCk höher als 102.9 getaktet wird, greifen die non k Bios Optionen, wo einige Features, wie auch AVX deaktiviert werden...dadurch kannst du die CPu mit deutlich mehr Takt betreiben hast aber das Problem das Benchnarks wie der XTu extrem schlecht läuft...da hat man dann bei 5ghz 300 Punkte oder so....





Bene11660 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich 2 oder 4 Riegel Ram verwende? Natürlich beides im Dual Channel.
> Bezogen auf die besonders starke Speicherskalierung.



2Riegel laufen meist besser, vorallem wenn du B Die chips hast...da benotigst du keine 4....vorallem kann man die 4 Riegel nie so hoch Takten wie 2. Da limitiert der IMC deutlich schneller


----------



## Bene11660 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ok, das beruhigt mich. Habe leider nicht noch mehr kompatiblen Ram. 


minicoopers schrieb:


> Beim XTU ist die AVX Unterstützung das Problem....sobald die CPU beim BLCk höher als 102.9 getaktet wird, greifen die non k Bios Optionen, wo einige Features, wie auch AVX deaktiviert werden...dadurch kannst du die CPu mit deutlich mehr Takt betreiben hast aber das Problem das Benchnarks wie der XTu extrem schlecht läuft...da hat man dann bei 5ghz 300 Punkte oder so....


Gut zu wissen. Davon halte ich mich dann fern.


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2016)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ok, das beruhigt mich. Habe leider nicht noch mehr kompatiblen Ram.
> 
> Gut zu wissen. Davon halte ich mich dann fern.



Naja musst dich davon nicht fernhalten. Da passiert ja nichts schlimmes. Man muss nur wissen, dass man damit keinen XTU benchen sollte 
Alle anderen Benchmarks (außer der XTU und der Hx265 ) solltest du keine Probleme haben


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2016)

ich habe mehr oder weniger mit jedem Benchmark Probs 

Die wollen alle nicht das was ich will  ..

@ all
 Klappt das XTU abladen bei euch  so wie ich es gepostet habe ??


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich habe mehr oder weniger mit jedem Benchmark Probs
> 
> Die wollen alle nicht das was ich will  ..[emoji38]
> 
> ...


Oft ist das Problem vor dem System [emoji14]


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2016)

^^ Nööp ....ich halte meine Frau von meinen Benchsys fern


----------



## Lubke (20. Oktober 2016)

@True Monkey: klingt für mich nach nem typischen layer 8 problem


----------



## _P5ych0_ (20. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich habe mehr oder weniger mit jedem Benchmark Probs
> 
> Die wollen alle nicht das was ich will  ..
> 
> ...



ich hatte bisher garkeine Probleme beim Hochladen....
Speichere mir immer erst die Files weil ich sowieso keine Netzwerktreiber am laufen habe......nur das nötigste zum benchen


----------



## Ü50 (20. Oktober 2016)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich 2 oder 4 Riegel Ram verwende? Natürlich beides im Dual Channel.
> Bezogen auf die besonders starke Speicherskalierung.



Bei mir bringt der XTU wesentlich mehr bei vollbestückung.


----------



## GamerGirl24 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Guten  Morgen 

ich habe noch nie bei sowas mitgemacht und weiß gar nicht, was man da machen soll. Hat jmd Lust mir das kurz zu erklären? Ich war schon bei dem link, schnall das aber nicht....

VG Laura


----------



## Lubke (21. Oktober 2016)

du hast da ein loch in deiner jeans =O
was genau vestehst du denn nicht?   wie man den benchmark durchführt oder was man am system machen soll oder wofür das ganze überhaupt gut is...? 
gibt viele hilfsbereite menschen in der xoc-scene ^_^


----------



## DerHawky (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Ram Settings bei XTU machen mir das Leben schwer... Jemand ne Idee wie ich das Maximum Raushole ( F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW) i7 6700k ?

Gruß DerHawky


----------



## minicoopers (21. Oktober 2016)

Ja der Ram kann einen schon einiges an Nerven kosten...poste doch mal hier einrn screen deiner Ram settings mit Spannungen etc. Gerne auch per PN....
Welches Board nutzt du denn genau?


----------



## DerHawky (21. Oktober 2016)

Gigabyte Z170 Gaming K3 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Der Ram ist grad nicht eingestellt... bzw das Board samt zubehör wandert gleich aus dem Gehäuse ma schaun wies Läuft 
Heut steht ne Benchsession an und XTU treibt micht warscheinlich wieder zu Verzweiflung


----------



## minicoopers (21. Oktober 2016)

Das könnten B-Die Chips sein...
Wenn du aufgebaut hast versuche mal 3600 12 12 28 zu booten...sollte das klappen sind es B die Chips...dann kann ich dir mal meine Timings schicken, an denen du dich orientieren kannst.

Für den XTU als groben Richtwert...bei 4.5ghz auf Core und Cache sollte man bei ~1600 Punkten landen...


----------



## DerHawky (22. Oktober 2016)

Jo bootet  1600 punkte sind schonmal ne Ansage


----------



## minicoopers (22. Oktober 2016)

Sehr gut. Dann scheinen es B-Dies zu sein...

HIer mal ein älterer Screen von meinen Settings:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...robleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-screen003.jpg

Alle Werte wirst du nicht so übernehmen können, da das Impact doch stärker für RAM OC ist, aber denke als anhaltspunkt schon einmla nicht schlecht


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde gerne auch mal mit mischen. Leider scheitere ich schon an der ersten Stage.
Da steht, ich soll das Ergebnis von XTU in einer Datei speichern. Da steht aber nicht WIE das funktioniert. Kann mal jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2016)

@ Ion
post 39

Wenn Fragen schick mir deine Telnr. als PN 

ich bin heute eh am benchen


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde erst morgen dafür Zeit haben, bin heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs 
Aber ich melde mich bei dir wenn ich Fragen hab.


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich einen konkreten Grund warum PCGH dieses Mal so gut wie keine Werbung für dieses Event macht? 
Zumindest hab ich noch im Gefühl das für das Event 2014 (mal ganz abgesehen von der Werbung und Anregung dafür im Heft) auch auf der Homepage ein stärkeres Auftreten dazu vorhanden war.

Ich mein...was gibt es besseres als Verrückte die sogar mit selbst gemachten T-Shirts dann beim Contest für PCGH Werbung machen


----------



## _P5ych0_ (24. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen konkreten Grund warum PCGH dieses Mal so gut wie keine Werbung für dieses Event macht?
> Zumindest hab ich noch im Gefühl das für das Event 2014 (mal ganz abgesehen von der Werbung und Anregung dafür im Heft) auch auf der Homepage ein stärkeres Auftreten dazu vorhanden war.
> 
> Ich mein...was gibt es besseres als Verrückte die sogar mit selbst gemachten T-Shirts dann beim Contest für PCGH Werbung machen[emoji317]


Pcgh unterstützt dieses Event nicht mehr so wie letztes Jahr , deswegen wird darüber von Seitens der Redaktion nichts weiter berichtet.  

Cheers...


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

Knappe Antworten bedeuten meist ein leicht reizbares Thema, ich danke deshalb für die Antwort 

Trotzdem würde ich gerne vorbei schauen wenn es stattfindet...
@Roman: Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten ob Besucher erlaubt sind?
@Noxxphox: Gib mal Gas, du hast nur noch 6Tage...oder steht da jemand auf Sandbagging?


----------



## _P5ych0_ (24. Oktober 2016)

Zumindest ist das mein Wissenstand. 

@drebbin... hast du nach dem Camp eigentlich weiter gebencht oder war es nur ne Momentaufnahme  ? 

Cheers...


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich Antworte mal in zwei Teilen:

1: Ich habe das Wochenende mit Verrückten derselben Leidenschaft aber sowas von genossen  Ohne zu Übertreiben war es überragend - für mich. Etwas was man normalerweise alleine im Zimmer macht und von den meisten Bekannten als Unsinn abgestempeltes, auf einmal als Team zu machen war wirklich großartig. Überall entspannte Atmosphäre als ob man sich schon lange kennt und man kann Witze machen die die meisten, mit dem Thema unvertraut, gar nicht verstehen würden. Romans Auftreten am 2ten Tag an der Frühstücksbar - wo ich ihm noch zurufe "Roman du siehst irgendwie ******* aus" und er bloß  grinsend antwortet: "Ich weiß" 
Was soll man da noch ergänzen?^^

2: Ich bin derzeit auf (schon vor dem Camp 2014  und bis Ende diesen Jahres vermutlich) auf Montagearbeit. Dazu noch Frau und Kind (und ab März nächsten Jahres mit 2 Kindern) einfach nicht in der Situation das Benchen wirklich sinnvoll zu betreiben. Auch wenn ich durch das Camp Blut geleckt habe gibt es meine Situation einfach nicht her.
Weil ich meine Situation ebenso (damals schon) eingeschätzt habe sitze ich nun auf meinem Broadwell. Natürlich max. OCed - aber eben fürs benchen ungeeignet.
Ich habe also derzeit kein wirkliches System zum benchen.  Auch wenn das etwas komisch ist, wenn ich vom weltweit 2t höchsten Takt für einen 3570k unter Luft (um Überhaupt ins Camp zu kommen)  über einen 4790k (auf einem Mainboard mit dem ich Platz 3 geschafft hatte im Camp) auf der besten (bezahlbaren) Gaming-CPU sitze 
Wenn sich meine Situation mal ändert  werde ich sicherlich eurer Szene wieder zugehörig. Vorher schaff ich es aber einfach nicht.

Um deine Frage mal direkt zu beantworten: Es war eine Momentaufnahme. Aber ich hoffe das das nicht so bleibt

MfG Drebbin


----------



## _P5ych0_ (25. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich natürlich voll und ganz denn das nimmt wirklich viel Zeit in Anspruch . Mit Montage ist das ganze ja noch schwieriger. 

Ich benche auch meist nur früh morgens oder wenn Frauchen arbeiten ist da Privatleben auch bei mir immer vorrang hat. 

Cheers...


----------



## Bene11660 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mich auch mal ans Benchen gemacht, allerdings ist mein XTU Score verdächtig niedrig für einen 6700k @5GHz und 2x4GB 4200er Ram oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (25. Oktober 2016)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mal ans Benchen gemacht, allerdings ist mein XTU Score verdächtig niedrig für einen 6700k @5GHz und 2x4GB 4200er Ram oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du musst auf jeden Fall deinen RAM richtig einstellen, denn XTU Skaliert sehr gut darauf


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2016)

> ein XTU Score verdächtig niedrig für einen 6700k @5GHz



Service Pack 1 fehlt wahrscheinlich


----------



## _P5ych0_ (25. Oktober 2016)

Ja Treiber aktuell und SP1 sollte drauf sein 

dann noch Win 10 32 bit....


----------



## minicoopers (25. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Service Pack 1 fehlt wahrscheinlich


SP1 ist nicht nötig bei Win 10


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2016)

Upps ...win 10 

habe ich gar nicht gesehen ....ich werde alt 

Ok ...bin alt


----------



## minicoopers (25. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Upps ...win 10
> 
> habe ich gar nicht gesehen ....ich werde alt [emoji38]
> 
> Ok ...bin alt


Passiert 


Zu dem Problem....
Der Ram läuft mit 2133 mhz...ist somit noch die Default einstellung vom Bios....wenn du das XMP Profil lädst solltest du mehr Punkte schaffen (wenn der IMC die 4200 schafft)
Hier solltest du schauen, das du den Ram richtig eingestellt bekommst...das bringt über 100 Punkte...desweiteren läuft dein Cache bei gerade einmal 2.x ghz...du solltest schauen, das der ebenfalls hoch getaktet ist...


----------



## drebbin (26. Oktober 2016)

@_P5ych0_ 

Den Link zum Geekbench bitte ändern^^ 
Ich hatte mir spaßeshalber gerade ein Win7 zum benchen (grob) eingerichtet, aber nach ein paar Versuchen war mir aufgefallen das ich die ganze Zeit Geekbench4 versuche...
Hier ist der Link zur Version 3: ​Geekbench 3 - Cross-Platform Processor Benchmark - Geekbench

Könnt ihr meine Werte etwas einordnen? Im HWBot rennt ja kein Schwein mit nem 5775C rum

XTU 1200Punkte
Geekbench 3: 3950 Punkte

Win7 32bit
5775c - CPU: 4,0GHz - Cache: 3,6GHz
RAM: 2*8Gb 2400MHz - 10-12-12-31-1T-201


----------



## _P5ych0_ (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich bitte viel mals um Entschuldigung drebbin, werde das mal ändern.  

Deine scores mit der cpu kann ich leider nicht einordnen. 

Cheers...


----------



## minicoopers (26. Oktober 2016)

Der XTU Score sollte passen...
Beim Geekbench ist auf jeden Fall mehr drin, wenn du mit 32bit gebencht hast. Hier brauchst du 64 bit.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (27. Oktober 2016)

so alles geregelt, dann könnte es am 2.12 nach Berlin gehen....langes Wochenende ole´

so wie es aussieht bin ich wohl unter den ersten acht


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

Nein, alles geregelt ist, wenn ich weiß ob Besucher erlaubt sind


----------



## _P5ych0_ (27. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Nein, alles geregelt ist, wenn ich weiß ob Besucher erlaubt sind



Müsste Roman mit ASUS klären ob die es zulassen das außer den üblichen Verdächtigen Benchern jemand rein darf


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

Die Frage habe ich ja bereits vor genau 3 Wochen gestellt


----------



## _P5ych0_ (27. Oktober 2016)

dann am besten nochmal anschreiben


----------



## Bene11660 (31. Oktober 2016)

Anscheinend habe ich es doch noch auf Platz 8 geschafft. 

Danke für den Tipp mit Ram und Cache. Leider hat der Ram nicht so performed wie gedacht. Ich schätze es liegt am IMC, nicht einmal die
von Corsair spezifizierten Frequenzen konnte er erreichen. 

Eine Frage an die Veteranen: Wie läuft das so ab? Bekommt man eine Bestätigungs  Mail oder muss man jemanden anschreiben?


----------



## drebbin (31. Oktober 2016)

Das wird dann als Gruppen Email an alle Gewinner und Beteiligten rausgehen wo dann genaue Adresse und anfahrtsmöglichkeiten geklärt werden.
Ich konnte mich damals mit jemandem zusammentun für die Fahrt.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (2. November 2016)

Gratulation an alle die es geschafft haben.... see you in Berlin ;-D


----------



## drebbin (2. November 2016)

Roooomaaannn 
Gibts was neues für Besucher?


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2016)

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß


----------



## _P5ych0_ (2. November 2016)

Danke...ich denke das wird ganz interessant und witzig werden in die LN2 Materie mal rein zu schnuppern 

...und wer weis, vielleicht ebnet sich dadurch ja auch der ein oder andere Weg.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. November 2016)

hat schon irgend jemand ne Einladung und/oder info über den genauen Ort bekommen ??


----------



## LimeGreen777 (8. November 2016)

Schade, ich hatte mir schon Chancen ausgerechnet mit meiner Sandy. Am Ende hat es selbst beim Core Clock nicht mehr für den 2. Platz gereicht. Nächstes Jahr komme ich zurück, mit Kaby Lake an meiner Seite 

Ist schon komisch, das obwohl mein 2600k noch bei 5,1Ghz die Benchmarks mit macht, da trotzdem kaum gute Ergebnisse raus kommt. Aber wenn ich das Teilnehmerfeld so überblicke, liegt das wohl an DDR3


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

Naja die Konkurrenz ist dieses Jahr deutlich kostspieliger. Da hatte man letztes Jahr etwas leichteres Spiel...


----------



## Ion (9. November 2016)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, das obwohl mein 2600k noch bei 5,1Ghz die Benchmarks mit macht, da trotzdem kaum gute Ergebnisse raus kommt.



Ein 6700K mit 5GHz hat da einfach deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

4 Generationen merkt man einfach 😉


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2016)

Pssst ....nicht so laut 

So einige hier im Forum glauben das nicht ......dieselben unken gerade beim Namen Kaby Lake das der auch nichts taugt bzw keine Verbesserung ist


----------



## _P5ych0_ (9. November 2016)

Mario. . Lass die alle unken dann bleibt mehr für uns zum binnen  

Kanns kaum erwarten bis die ersten endlich gelistet sind. 

Cheers...


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2016)

jepp

Die einen reden und die anderen testen 

Wird eh wieder so ein Gesamteinkauf .....i7,i5 und i3 
Wobei ich mich am meisten auf den i3 freue da dann viele ihre 199 verlieren 

Und ich wünsche alle Teilnehmern vom Rog Camp viel Spass und wer weiß vllt treffe ich den ein oder andern demnächst ja mal auf einer Session


----------



## _P5ych0_ (9. November 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jepp
> 
> Die einen reden und die anderen testen
> 
> ...


Dann teste ich lieber 😂

i5 und i3 werde ich selektiert kaufen und der Rest ist ja bekannt.  

Danke ich freue mich schon sehr darauf.  
Und ich denke wir sehen uns auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr auf der einen oder anderen Session.  

Cheers...


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

Ich hab Roman vor paar Tagen ne email geschrieben aber da kam leider noch keine Antwort, naja vlt gurkt er ja wieder in Thailand rum^^


----------

